# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Audio >  >  Stabilization

## Sensei

Here is some audio about stabilization. A little shorter than the dream control, but a lot of stabilization is a case by case idea. If you have any questions, it would make it easier for me to talk more on the subject. 

Stabilization Audio

Links about what I mentioned:
Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Hyu's Adventures - Dream Journals
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...other-dcs.html
My Tutorial for extending Lucid Dream Time. Hours of LD. - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## fogelbise

I recommend a listen to Sensei's audio tips here! Awesome!! Thank you for sharing your knowledge and hey I got a mention...haha. At first I thought you were nervous, but then I realized that you were walking/doing two things at once/catching your breath/getting rained on...busy man! Thank you for squeezing in the time to share this knowledge!! I love the idea of audio so that I can listen while driving or whatever!  ::D: 

So for a question...For the longest time I thought I was losing the dream without time enough to realize and try to stabilize (and still do) but I am finding more and more that this is transitioning into an FA or the void which is better than waking. I am guessing that early on I was waking myself up by assuming I was already waking up...what do you think?

----------


## Hukif

I like the start, stabilization by breaking the dreamwo... wait wha? Mandatory RC right here.
I actually recently gave the advice of glasses/closing eyes to someone, interesting. Being creative about it is a great tip I would say, also I had a hard time understanding half the stuff but it seems like you were talking more about stuff that destabilize the dream and possible ways to cope up with it, rather than making it stable from the start. You know, like the "clarity now!" kind of stuff; but yes, don't get discouraged people!

Very good to hear you, sensei! Also "judges" because how could I not, once you told me not to!?

----------


## ThreeCat

Stabilization: it's today's sleep paralysis!

Sensei, thank you for making this.  I think this is basically right; the only times I worry about stability anymore are when:

1.  The dream isn't fully-formed
2.  I begin to forget that I'm dreaming
3.  The dream is approaching its end

I have also found that wondering seriously whether or not the dream will end soon, or thinking too much about stability, will cause the dream to end (or at least to destabilize, forcing me to DEILD to keep it going).

On the other hand, when I focus on my goals or on being a part of the dream, things go fine.  Cool audio!  I would have posted my own audio response, but I don't know how to do that.

EDIT:  And what is funny, all three of the things I mentioned have nothing to do with inherent stability of the dream--it has to begin and end sometime!  Also, losing lucidity, while I consider it an issue of stability, I do not think others consider it as such.

----------


## Patjunfa

Really cool talk. Good tips, and good laugh also. I may try the stability button on my watch  :smiley: 

Thanks

----------

